# General > Reunions >  Is your 50th birthday in the year 2003?

## alba

Is your 50th birthday in the year 2003?  Did you attend Pulteneytown Academy or start the High School in 1965?  If you fit any of these categories please consider if you would be interested in attending a reunion in the year 2003.  Donald Macleod (Leo) and myself Julie Mackinnon (nee Rosie) would love to hear from any old school friends.  Why not make 2003 a double celebration  and find out what all your old school friends have been up to.  I look forward to hearing from you all.

----------


## gilliwatt

my dad is thomas (tommy) watt. he will be 50 next year and went to the academy school if you want any more details just pm me..

----------

